# vho bulb reduction



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

my tank has been set-up since 12/29. 90 gal. 48x18x24. It was once used for a reef tank prior to dismantlement when I built a house and had to live in temporary housing. (what no fish?)

I am currently using 4 vho bulbs that are 110watts each. I think this is to much light? Most every post i read fellow aquarist are using pc's or florescent bulbs. I've been thinking about cutting back from 4 bulbs to 3 or possibly two. With the depth of the tank (24" depth and a 3" depth on substrate) I am thinking 3 bulbs would be better than two. 2 bulbs would be 2.4 watts per gal, 3 bulbs 3.6 watts per gal, and 4 bulbs 4.8 watts per gal. (if I figured it correctly) I have had some problems with thread algae, and have since cut the photo period to 9 hours, which has helped. (sorry not sure what the carbonate hardness level is, ph runs 7.0-7.2, nitrite, nitrate and ammonia are 0)

I believe I want to reduce the wattage. plants in the tank are sagittari, crypts and hairgrass. dyi C02, will purchase better system soon.

Would 2 or 3 bulbs be better? Have pondered the idea to go to Lowes and get regular flourescent lights to hang over the system, but why when I can reduce the number of VHO bulbs.

Suggestions would be appreciated because I think 4.8 watts per gal is way to much light.


----------

